
Running premortem analysis – imagining failure to ensure success - john_cogs
https://bytes.grubhub.com/running-premortem-analysis-imagining-failure-to-ensure-success-8b8f1a153232
======
seeker61
Look what I discovered! If you try to think of what can go wrong, it can keep
you from making a mistake! My dad just harumphed at me, but he doesn't know
what's cool!

